# Former Marine Kills Scumbag



## pardus (Sep 26, 2013)

http://www.komonews.com/news/local/...-by-trucks-owner-225020962.html?tab=video&c=y

Look at the shot group in the windshield.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 26, 2013)

LMAO  You beat me to it.

We know this former Marine. 

http://video.q13fox.com/Deadly-shooting-investigation-25200123

Both of these media reports are incorrect in the sequence of events.

LL


----------



## Centermass (Sep 26, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> LMAO  You beat me to it.
> 
> We know this former Marine.
> 
> ...



Go figure.


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 26, 2013)

Awesome!  It's a good thing he was carrying or else the former Marine and his Aunt could have just been casualties.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 26, 2013)

I love it when a plan comes together.

More warriors should kill more criminal scum.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 26, 2013)

Symantics I know, but it is "former Marine"...not "Ex-Marine"...I just f'ing hate when the media gets that wrong.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Symantics I know, but it is "former Marine"...not "Ex-Marine"...I just f'ing hate when the media gets that wrong.



I don't like either term however the point is that Marine made several points

with 9mm

in scumbags chest


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 26, 2013)

"He was trying to turn his life around"

What crap.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 26, 2013)

The Lawyer on the second link made me want to gouge my eyes out, as did the reporter in the first link.

Felon with a gun= felony (not mentioned).
Maybe he only wanted to steal stuff, that's a misdemeanor (ignoring the felon with a gun thing), and essentially saying you can't stop someone from stealing from you.

Too bad he didn't shoot the female in the car while he was at it. (just kidding (maybe).

Hopefully both females learned a lesson, but I doubt the one with warrants learned the correct lesson.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 26, 2013)

Marine0311 said:


> I don't like either term however the point is that Marine made several points
> 
> with 9mm
> 
> in scumbags chest


Well when you put it like that...!


----------



## x SF med (Sep 26, 2013)

The Marine involved is an outstanding guy, in college, working part time and has his shit together.  I've gone shooting with him, rifle and pistol, he is safe, conscientious and a good shot.  If the perp was just trying to grab stuff out of the truck, he would have been out without a fuss when confronted (well out like his ass was on fire).  Notice the placement of the engine block shots...  the vehicle was moving towards him at a pretty good speed....  wouldn't that be the initial assault with a 2000 lb missile?  Then the perp draws a gun...

Say your prayers the friggin media doesn't try this and that there is not a huge liberal influence on the prosecutor's office/PD to charge.   This Marine was protecting his family and property from 2 previously convicted individuals.... in a stolen friggin car that they used as a weapon, and the male was armed and firing.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 26, 2013)

@x SF med ...  I noticed the same thing (about the engine shots) ... it is  pretty obvious that he attempted to first "stop" the threat, and then escolated when that strategy failed.  It would seem to most reasonable people that he absolutely was right in his actions.  In fact, showed a discipline that most would not.


----------



## Dame (Sep 26, 2013)

Good thing he had more than 7 rounds in there.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 26, 2013)

OOH-Rah....   you are joking... REASONABLE PEOPLE?   Not too many of them left...  and none in the legal system...

And I agree with you - very disciplined groupings... no fliers or collateral damage from his side of the 2 way range.


----------



## JHD (Sep 26, 2013)

x SF med said:


> The Marine involved is an outstanding guy, in college, working part time and has his shit together.  I've gone shooting with him, rifle and pistol, he is safe, conscientious and a good shot.  If the perp was just trying to grab stuff out of the truck, he would have been out without a fuss when confronted (well out like his ass was on fire).  Notice the placement of the engine block shots...  the vehicle was moving towards him at a pretty good speed....  wouldn't that be the initial assault with a 2000 lb missile?  Then the perp draws a gun...
> 
> Say your prayers the friggin media doesn't try this and that there is not a huge liberal influence on the prosecutor's office/PD to charge.   This Marine was protecting his family and property from 2 previously convicted individuals.... in a stolen friggin car that they used as a weapon, and the male was armed and firing.



Thinking good thoughts for your friend.  Hopefully the legal system won't end up being pressured into trying him due to public outcry ala George Zimmerman.  Glad he and his aunt are OK due to his quick thinking and accurate shooting.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 26, 2013)

JHD said:


> Thinking good thoughts for your friend.  Hopefully the legal system won't end up being pressured into trying him due to public outcry ala George Zimmerman.  Glad he and his aunt are OK due to his quick thinking and accurate shooting.


 
2 white guys...  one a decorated combat Marine...  the libtards here will have a field day.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 26, 2013)

Gotta love the media and their bullshit. Fucking judging good people since God knows when. Well fucking done Marine.

F.M.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 26, 2013)

Like I've said elsewhere, never fuck with a mans car.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Well done' Marine;  & good on ya! I am hoping that in pushing someone to safety, then opening defensive fire, the DA's office will see this case for what it really is. In my mind, this is more solid than the Zimmerman case.   



Dame said:


> Good thing he had more than 7 rounds in there.



You are right, Dame. Good reason to carry some extra mags along, full mags that is. I carry two Glock Extended mags.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 27, 2013)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Well done' Marine;  & good on ya! I am hoping that in pushing someone to safety, then opening defensive fire, the DA's office will see this case for what it really is. In my mind, this is more solid than the Zimmerman case.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, Dame. Good reason to carry some extra mags along, full mags that is. I carry two Glock Extended mags.




I carry an AT-4 usually, most times just a Leatherman, Swiss Army Knife and Harsey (thanks to a bro on here). I keep the AT-4 in Big Sexy (a name given to my truck by a friend). 

F.M.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 27, 2013)

You cannot call a half ton truck Big Sexy. Period.


----------



## digrar (Sep 27, 2013)

Until your truck weighs 20 tonnes, runs a 12 litre + engine and 10+ gears, you're not really driving a truck, you're driving a ute.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Sep 27, 2013)

The dipshit libtard remarks are that site are.....:wall:...disappointing. :wall:

Well done Marine!


----------



## Muppet (Sep 27, 2013)

Ranger Psych said:


> You cannot call a half ton truck Big Sexy. Period.


 

Not very fucking nice brother Psych. It is not a fucking prius or gremlin. So there!

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 27, 2013)

digrar said:


> Until your truck weighs 20 tonnes, runs a 12 litre + engine and 10+ gears, you're not really driving a truck, you're driving a ute.


 

OK. Maybe I will give you that one but still not nice to talk about Big Sexy like you did.

F.M.


----------



## digrar (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm a ute driver myself. 







Definitely not a truck. 


Great shooting under stress by the Marine.


----------



## Scotth (Sep 27, 2013)

Love a story with a happy ending.

The new definition of irony.  The belief that someone is trying to turn their life around when they're a Felon with a gun, in a stolen car, out trying to steal more stuff.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 27, 2013)

Karma....


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 27, 2013)

digrar said:


> I'm a ute driver myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fuck is that thing? We don't have that in the states.


----------



## pardus (Sep 27, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> The fuck is that thing? We don't have that in the states.



http://news.drive.com.au/drive/motor-news/the-creation-of-an-aussie-icon-20100527-wg5e.html


----------



## JHD (Sep 27, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> The fuck is that thing? We don't have that in the states.



Sort of looks like a modern version of an El Camino, but much better looking than the El Camino.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 27, 2013)

pardus said:


> http://news.drive.com.au/drive/motor-news/the-creation-of-an-aussie-icon-20100527-wg5e.html


 
If that had AWD, I'd be all over that out here.


----------



## pardus (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm fucking pissed that the US won't allow Diesel Toyota Hilux's here.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 27, 2013)

I would buy a diesel hilux right now if they went on sale, they don't meet some kind of roll standard though.


----------



## digrar (Sep 27, 2013)

It's got a Boss 302 400hp V8, it's a nice bus.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Sep 27, 2013)

digrar said:


> UTTER GAYNESS



A Ford?  Seriously, I thought you were a decent bloke...


----------



## digrar (Sep 27, 2013)

I  am a decent bloke, hence the XR8, and it stops shenanigans like this happening.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 27, 2013)

digrar said:


> I'm a ute driver myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, you're driving a higher plastic content version of a frickin el camino... with none of the cool of a big block engine.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 28, 2013)

Ranger Psych said:


> No, you're driving a higher plastic content version of a frickin el camino... with none of the cool of a big block engine.


 
Damn brother. You're casting dispersions on everybody's vehicle on here. First talking shit on Big Sexy and now this. :)

F.M.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 28, 2013)

Call me Claymore, I give two shits what I hit in front of me.... lol


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 28, 2013)

+1 on a diesel Hilux.

Heck, a diesel Landcruiser gives me a hardon.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 28, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Damn brother. You're casting dispersions on everybody's vehicle on here. First talking shit on Big Sexy and now this. :)
> 
> F.M.


 
He drives a CUCV and his other vehicle is a Huge friggin diesel pickup...


----------



## digrar (Sep 28, 2013)

I heard a story that the Land Cruiser in Ute/Troop Carrier guise are going to be replaced with the Tundra, being in mining and coming from a broad acre cereal cropping/sheep back ground, Nissan will do very well  if they keep the Nissan Patrol in their lineup.


----------

